# Hopefully just saved myself $14880!



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

All I have to say is  and woo! 

Because its end of tax time, my day job is scaling down business and selling off assets to make a good impression on the final quarter before buying up again in the new financial year. 

The problem with that is that business goes down a little bit without a large room to play with creative sales, so my incentives from selling have dropped massively, as well as O/T payments as we are fully staffed. 

The only problem! my fortnightly pay has dropped by $400 on average :doublesho

Solution? massive re-budget, spent a good 6 hours in a nice new clean notebook with a good pen (yes I have stationary OCD too  ) 

Mobile phone; changed plans to a much smaller one as my contract is up, annual savings of $852

Internet plan; changed companies, same GB level, same T&C's but much cheaper, annual savings of $240

Quit Smoking, because I couldn't afford it! Annual savings of... $6720!!!!!!!

Only withdrawing from my banks ATM; Annual savings of $240 (yes it adds up!)

Petrol; driving at 95-100 on the highway instead of 110, hypermiling with an empty car, best I can average is about 5.5L/100km, from current its an annual savings of $600

Switched to ALDI for my food shop, annual savings of 1800 or so. 

Being anal with my electricity and gas should save me close to $360, bit easier now that its winter, not stinkin' summer. 

Grand finale! I won $5000 at poker :doublesho I could have bought some stuff ,but I paid off a small personal loan I had, saving me annually $4080!

Its not a very decadent life anymore! but it means I won't have to struggle to survive and I might even have some cash leftover each fortnight to put into my savings maximiser for when I plan to buy a house in 1 - 2 years (my area is starting to pop, and prices are dropping year by year  though a new highway is being built, about 3 years from completion, I want to buy before its about to be finished as it links my area directly to the inner city. Prices should rise we hope!)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Great job! This is something I need to start doing as I will be saving for a house soon also (well starting to). My first plan is to sell off all the detailling goodies I don't need and just have for the sake of it!

Also then looking at preparing my own lunch for work instead of buying it in work.


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

aint that the truth :S lunch at the Airport here is rediculous, I do occasionally spring for the $5 coffee though haha. I'd rather collect some nice waxes than eat a $10 egg sandwich though :lol:


----------

